# co2 natural plant system from nutrafin.



## antreasgr (Nov 28, 2004)

well im planning to fill my 29 gallon with plants.i got the co2 plant system from nutrafin.will it be enough co2 for the plants in that size of tank???thanks in advance.


----------



## Sir_BlackhOle (Jan 25, 2004)

If it were me I would just go with DIY yeast/sugar.


----------



## Simpte 27 (Jul 16, 2004)

Agreed. I bought the Hagen "ladder" seperately from the package. I use DIY CO2 for my 20 gallon high. Ladder works well though.


----------



## JanS (Apr 14, 2004)

Yes, I think if you have a tank bigger than 20 gallons, you'd need 2 of them, so the DIY would probably be easier for you.

I do have to say that I like their canisters since I think they're a bit more secure than the plastic bottles, but I really don't like the smell of the mixture they give you when it's time to change it..... :shock:


----------



## antreasgr (Nov 28, 2004)

*so........*

well actually i dont like the yeast method cause i think its a lot of trouble and ive read some posts about the mixture going in the tank but i cant remember exactly.i have one more nutrafin.so you think it will be ok 2 of them together.???oh and one more question.you think 3 wpg will be enough to grow riccia or glossostigma in that tank???(29 gal)


----------



## JanS (Apr 14, 2004)

Sure, 2 should be fine.

The 3 WPG should be fine for the Riccia, and the Glosso I'm not sure about, but probably. The only factor is that a 29 is deeper so your light isn't going to penetrate to the bottom where the Glosso would be as well.


----------



## antreasgr (Nov 28, 2004)

JanS said:


> Sure, 2 should be fine.
> 
> The 3 WPG should be fine for the Riccia, and the Glosso I'm not sure about, but probably. The only factor is that a 29 is deeper so your light isn't going to penetrate to the bottom where the Glosso would be as well.


so what you suggest me to do???add 15 more watt maybe??the lighting system ill use is the usa satelite(i think something like that).thanks for the replies.


----------



## CherylH (Jul 22, 2004)

I've got 2 of the Hagen systems on each of my 28's and it provides plenty of co2. The Hagen packets can really stink sometimes, so I use a homemade recipe I've seen on several forums. I get many more bpm making my own brew than with the Hagen mix. 

sugar to the bottom line (I'm using 1/3C of brown sugar)
up to 1 tsp baking soda (more for soft water less for hard--I use just under a tsp with ro water)
1/4 tsp yeast
water to the top fill line (just under 2 cups)

With the brown sugar, each puts out a bubble every 3-4 second for 7-10 days and then I make a fresh batch.


----------



## xinnix (Jan 25, 2005)

Do you know why brown sugar works better than white sugar? Iam using white sugar and get the same sesults... 
Thanks


----------



## frmrreefr (Jan 5, 2005)

*Tips and tricks*

I've used honey also and it seems to be a more stable mixture. I've also found that if I use less than a 1/4 tsp of yeast, the charge seems to last longer because less alcohol is produced which keeps the yeast alive longer. Another tip I can offer is, use distilled water when possible! Believe it or not, if you use straight tap water, the chlorine kills alot of the yeast before the chlorine is dissipated out. You can use a tapwater dechlorinator but the additives in that also tend to mess with the mixture....but YMMV....


----------

